# Askiitians?



## The Conqueror (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, I visited askiitians.com and attended a trial session which was quite good. I wanted to know if other TDF members are also enrolled/registered with it because it does not have  a huge presence on the web. Should I join its course? Daily Practice Papers seems to be a good one.


----------

